
Tesla and Apple stock split discussion on Twitter - scottydelta
https://public.quantale.io/dashboards/50778f4a-02bb-4d31-b6e7-13acefd63ce9?ref=hn
======
scottydelta
Here you can see co-relation between increase in twitter activity followed by
increase in the price of the stock.

